# Hack request for the silent "Blind-Spot-Monitors"



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

The lack of an audible alert for this car is my biggest complaint for the vehicle. I can barely see the tiny LEDs in each of the side-view mirrors. Like I'm going to plan to look for the dim lights while switching lanes at 70mph. I've reverted to using my recently added wide-angle mirrors, but even then, at night, it's not confidence inspiring but glad it has large side-windows that increase my visibility.

Seems like someone might have the pin-outs for the wire harnesses then an audible beeper could be added without too much hassle. In my Tiguan fantasy world I keep thinking I'll stumble upon the audible alert on some hidden menu screen and all would be perfect. Do all other VWs with BSMs warn in silence?

One other idea for a hack would be a one inch magnifying lens with double sided clear tape, attached over the tiny LEDs to make them appear larger or brighter.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't understand how the OE system is any worse that any vehicle 10 years ago.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

I’m a bit unclear on the actual implementation you seek, but if an audio alert was merely tied to the light, you’d get a tone every time you passed a vehicle on either side, or each time someone passed you.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

phlegm said:


> ....if an audio alert was merely tied to the light, you’d get a tone every time you passed a vehicle on either side, or each time someone passed you.


I would find this to be very annoying. My car already makes too many noises that are not necessary. This would just be one more "alarm" that I would have to figure out how to turn off.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

I too would find this annoying. I'm guessing you mean you want an audible alarm that beeps when you try to change lanes and a car is there?

Even then, honestly I would find it annoying. What did you do before you had blind spot warnings at all? Did you just run into cars?

Seems like everyone just needs to be more aware of their surroundings, and in this case - take advantage of the light as an added safety net.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah some other makes do that, like Mazda. It beeps if there is a car detected AND you turn the turn signal on to merge. Condition where ours just does the hyper flashing.

I also found it annoying. It's not uncommon to want to put the turn signal on to indicate you'd like to get over even when there is a car in the way currently.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Typical cost cutting on VW's part. 

European models have the side asisst orange led light built into the mirror housing itself:

Here it is on a B8 Passat:









And here's a Euro Tiguan mirror housing:









The orange blind spot light is so difficult to see on the mirror glass, but when it's in the mirror housing itself - it really stands out. I'm sure retrofitting the euro mirrors wouldnt be too difficult. 

The euro mirrors also get aspherical wide angle glass. You can see on the green Tiguan mirror the vertical dotted line towards the outside of the glass, beyond that point the mirror is wide angle. This is pretty standard in Europe. Here's a wide angle aspherical mirror in action. https://youtu.be/PC8nnJYAecI


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

JSWTDI09 said:


> .....car already makes too many noises that are not necessary.....


Such as?


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes, the former Mazda CX-5 made a "polite" beep when (both detected and signaling) another car in the blind-spot, allowing me to concentrate my eyes on the traffic. I believe the volume of that beep had a 3 step control setting.

Looks like other models and markets at least get decent (much larger) warning lights. Thanks for that post with the pictures!
I'd settle for big lights if I can't have the beep!


----------



## jwvetere (May 12, 2019)

*I agree w/ OP*

I hear, ya OP! I completely agree with the subtlety of the notification of the BSM. The car's auto-steer will attempt to counter your lane change maneuver - but that's not super intuitive either. In other cars, I'm used to some sort of audible notification associated with the BSM activating.

My other complaint is that you can see a small portion of the car's side-view mirror mounted turn signal light (also orange) - which is easy to confuse with the BSM warning light. (Same color, very close together.)

So, yes, I think the OP is correct in that it would be nicer to have some more feedback from the car regarding to a BSM alert. And NO - not just the regular BSM on/off as cars approach you on the right or left - but an alert where you indicate you intend to change lanes (steering maneuver and/or turn signal activation). I'm sure the OP (and myself) are not interested in hearing an audible alert each time a car comes up on our sides.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

I'd gladly accept some nice big LED's on the near side of the mirror housings if I cannot have audible alerts. Probably too much $ to retrofit those nice euro-market mirrors but nice to know they're out there. If they show up on ebay for a few hundred, I'll surely consider them. Thanks D3 for the info!


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

schagaphonic said:


> I'd gladly accept some nice big LED's on the near side of the mirror housings if I cannot have audible alerts. Probably too much $ to retrofit those nice euro-market mirrors but nice to know they're out there. If they show up on ebay for a few hundred, I'll surely consider them. Thanks D3 for the info!


It would be extremely easy to wire some leds to the blindspot circuit and mount them in some holes you drill in the mirror housing in the same location as the OEM Euro light. If you're skilled and careful you could make it look like it came that way. You'd have a double indication, but if the concern is it not being noticeable enough then I don't see that as a bad thing.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

alucinari said:


> It would be extremely easy to wire some leds to the blindspot circuit and mount them in some holes you drill in the mirror housing in the same location as the OEM Euro light. If you're skilled and careful you could make it look like it came that way. You'd have a double indication, but if the concern is it not being noticeable enough then I don't see that as a bad thing.


I like this idea but I would be going for more OEM look. 

- Purchase new mirror caps with blind spot led opening
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...bd-4e5b-98c6-41de83b25349&transAbTest=ae803_4


- Purchase lane change indicators
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/324...9f-4d7d-a2b0-80061615a17b&transAbTest=ae803_4

- Wire new lane change indicators to an existing indicator behind the mirror


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

OEMplusCC said:


> I like this idea but I would be going for more OEM look.
> 
> - Purchase new mirror caps with blind spot led opening
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...bd-4e5b-98c6-41de83b25349&transAbTest=ae803_4
> ...


It says those indicators are for the Passat B7, if you can find them for the MQB Tiggy it'll work. And it will probably be very easy. 

**Edit** found some specific for the MQB Tiggy: 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/LBUXBtW
And check out the plugs on these, I wonder what the plugs look like for our mirror blind spot lights? I bet the plugs are the same. If they are the same that would mean this could be a "no wire splicing" mod. Hmm. 

Those silver mirror caps are sleek! Could always have them painted body color for cheap too. 

Then all you'd need is to find the OEM aspherical wide angle euro mirrors - since the indicator isn't in the mirror anymore, having the OE wide angle mirrors would be possible. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

D3Audi said:


> It says those indicators are for the Passat B7, if you can find them for the MQB Tiggy it'll work. And it will probably be very easy.
> 
> **Edit** found some specific for the MQB Tiggy:
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/LBUXBtW
> ...


This looks too good to be true but I can be a gamblin' man for under $50 bucks!
I recently rented a Rogue with similar warning lights on the inboard side of the mirrors and they worked great.
Here appears to be the entire mirror kit:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...4.0&pvid=82e09068-dd93-4921-8a3b-51d972bb89fc


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Drove a Hyundai rental this weekend and it would beep if a car was in the blind spot and I put the blinker on. Hope we could enable this via VCDS


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Just found this as well. Could be interesting 

https://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31826


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

MrSmith4 said:


> Just found this as well. Could be interesting
> 
> https://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31826


Couldn't find the adaptation in the coding on my 2018 Tig. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

MrSmith4 said:


> Drove a Hyundai rental this weekend and it would beep if a car was in the blind spot and I put the blinker on. Hope we could enable this via VCDS


Was just about to post this, as a former Santa Fe owner; audible alert only when someone is in your blind spot or approaching it and you signal. Great system.


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

You could use an Arduino and build the system, take input from the blind stop indicator, and turn signal when both are on it could chime a speaker. Wouldn't be an integrated system so it couldn't lower your radio volume in order for you to hear the chime better which could cause issues if you have your radio volume up. However it would be a cheap easy way to get what you are looking for, and the coding would be easy.


----------



## __raj (Apr 28, 2018)

At 70MPH you are not looking at the mirrors long enough to see yellow illumination that flashes if you actually signal a turn then you maybe retrain your driving technique a bit or have an eye examination?

Or is it possible your eyes have a blindness to the amber light. It is so clear to me.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

D3Audi said:


> Typical cost cutting on VW's part.
> 
> European models have the side asisst orange led light built into the mirror housing itself:
> 
> ...


The Amber indicator on the housing is an Audi thing that a few VWs got over the years. It started on the 07 Q7 like this. The late Touaregs and even the arteons now have this setup in the US. No aspherical glass, but the Amber indicators on the mirror housing rather than the glass. 

The coolest part about it is that you can adjust the brightness of the lights and that they fade in and out based on the distance the passing vehicle is at. 

Much more sophisticated and much better, especially when it's raining and the glass is all wet.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

D3Audi said:


> Typical cost cutting on VW's part.....


Proof of your claim? How can you substantiate VW's reasons?


----------

